# I would like to see pictures of horses that are Silver Black



## carlenehorse (Aug 22, 2007)

Put the pictures of my clipped 2 month old filly on the forum asking for color help. It was determined that she is a Silver Black. I would like to see some miniature that are Silver Black when they are grown.

Here is my filly.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...ftside1.jpg.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...running.jpg.jpg

Here Sire

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...GOODPICTURE.jpg

Dam and she was heavy in foal about 1 month prior to foaling

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...Goodpic.jpg.jpg

Thanks Carlene


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2007)

These are my two silver black mares. Pictured in various seasons to show the coat changes, clipped, vs. shed, etc. It's one of my favorite colors and appart from color (personality and build), these are two of my favorite mares.

With your filly, I would expect her color to be a lot like the first mare I'm picturing, Hope, below.

*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Rowdys Reflection of Hope[/SIZE]*2002 AMHR/AMHA Mare

















*[SIZE=12pt]Edgewood Skip To My Lou[/SIZE]*

1994 AMHR/AMHA Mare


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is our yearling filly


----------



## Kendra (Aug 22, 2007)

Silver black can come in many shades! Here's two of my boys.






Image






Hawk


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh! I almost forgot Mr. Tude (*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*), the smoky silver black stallion that belongs to Erica and myself. He is silver black + cream dilute



















Melissa --

I really love that mare of yours!!!

Jill


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Aug 22, 2007)

Starlight:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 22, 2007)

Rooster:






Rooster's dam, Celebration:






And Dora (her dapples are just starting to come in--you can see them best near her tail):


----------



## Bluerocket (Aug 22, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my gelding who is a silver black/creme (chocolate is the color I call him)-- he was all lite pearl grey when born then sunbleached to BLONDE -- with 4 white hooves when foaled -- 3 turned purple then black (hooves I mean) the 4th had white pastern so hoof stayed white. [/SIZE]

Here is a webpage: Platinum at the Indiana CDE

and one photo from it ----






He does not have any dapples -- and when body clipped is a Platinum or Pewter color with the bleached/mixed mane and tail.

JJay


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow. Those smokey silver blacks remind me of my boy!! I still have to have him tested as his dad is unknown but his mom is colored just like him. I would love it if he had the cream gene. A few people have mentioned that he might. Here is his picture.




Sorry, not the best picture. Mom has had 2 black pintos since Levi was born.


----------



## nootka (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is my silver black (he's probably also smokey black though I have not tested that):






This is how he looks in the fall. He's much lighter in the Spring/early Summer.

Liz M.


----------



## carlenehorse (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for all the pictures I can't wait to see what she will look like when she is grown.

Carlene


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is our gelding Banana






and a far away pic of our mare Cutie


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's one that is in a lighter stage. He does change from season to season!


----------



## Katie Iceton (Aug 23, 2007)

This is Bent Firs Shadow Dancer, 37.5 inches and he has the most amazing dapples! I absolutly love his colour!


----------



## babygoose (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow!! I love the dapples on some of these guys. So I have a question. Will they stay dappled like that their entire lives? I am guessing it is unlike grey that fades over time? I am new to minis so am still learning and the color stuff is fascinating to me. Also, what is the difference then between a silver black and a silver dapple?


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 23, 2007)

Yup, they keep their dapples but they change season to season and year to year. That is one of the things that make them so eye catching. Silver Black and silver dapple are the same. I would say silver black is more of a proper term to help describe the base color. They would be black if they didn't have the silver gene. I hope I explained that right. I am not always that eloquent. lol. http://www.equinecolor.com explains the silvers really well. Excellent site!!


----------



## babygoose (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info and webpage. The Silver gene is particularly interesting to me since silver bay is my favorite color.


----------



## Meavey (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe most silvers are at their darkest in summer, in natural sleek summercoat, and you get the best dapples after clipping them out of their wintercoat.

But some have dapples all year round and some never have dapples.



:


----------



## Devon (Aug 24, 2007)

This is my mare tonight she just had a baby



: Hopeing she does good tomorrow.


----------



## outlawridge (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a question....are silver blacks the same as silver dapple??? I was always told that silver dapple is actually a black horse with the silver gene.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are two of ours:












outlawridge--yes, silver dapple and silver black are the same thing, black with the silver gene. For many years people referred to that gene as silver dapple rather than "silver" as is the case now.


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's my silver black gelding, Cruiser. Tested as Ee aa Zz crcr

He changes with the season, so here are many shots...































Jessi


----------



## Margaret (Aug 28, 2007)

A silver and black combo from our farm.


----------

